# Pictures of your standardbreds!



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is the right forum, but since it's breed specific... 

Post pictures of your standardbreds! Both conformation pictures and ''this is the bestest pccie I has on him'' photos are good!  Let me see them!

Crow :


















And a random one from today as well. We were playing in the tiny forest


----------



## 2manypetz (May 14, 2009)

17 year old bay roan ex harness raing standardbred, turned into my daughter barrell racing horse. Ryan M. Magoo other wise known as Apache. They were a winning team. 









he also looked quite janty in his sombrero








or he coudl be a devil!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks nice! And lovely colour!


----------



## smr (Mar 4, 2009)

here's a picture of my duaghter and her standardbred, his name is Buddy. It's been posted before but since this is breed specific I thought I could get away with it.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I have a fair amount of pics of my stdbds, but most don't stand out for me. However, I just love the "old-timer" motif of these two photos. They are intentionally poor quality.

Lisa a few months off the track at 6 years old:








Wonder a couple of years off the track at 8 years old. (BTW, it's NOT easy to teach a RACEhorse to pull!)


----------



## trashcore (Feb 22, 2009)

I love Standardbreds! 
This is my baby Guru. 



















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










































Sorry there are so many pics. 
I love him so much.
And just note; the last pic was when he was out of work, due to sickness, that's why he's so so fat.


----------



## Amazing Star (May 1, 2009)

Heres my old standy who was my 1st horse ever!!! Taught me so much...He was green, unschooled strong horse when i got him & we stuck together as team  But sadly he had fight with the fence & lost the battle so was pts 2 years ago now :'( Missing him so badly & not one day that went past when i havnt throught about him! He was one AMAZING standy  Wasnt easy ride but always gave me his hardest even tho he hated schooling/dressage sooo much!! He was more like a OTT TB than a standardbred tho, had the tb looks, never paced, gallops like a wind & has beaten many other breeds in galloping races on beach LOL
Miss you heaps Scotty.

http://i42.tinypic.com/2pqqe10.jpg
http://i39.tinypic.com/4govpz.jpg


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh hello Hayley, it's nice to see you on this forum! And aww Scotty! Miss him 
Lovely Standardbreds everyone! Here's some pics of mine...










This is Bailey, she is 14.2hh and was my first pony! I was blessed to have her for six years... I just recently sold her to a little girl who loves her to death.











My gorgeous man and horsey soulmate, Evo. He's 11, 16.1hh and just an amazing horse to be around! He tries his heart out to please, and we have an amazing bond!










Me and Evo 











My lovely young lady Honey, she's 5, 15hh and been under saddle for about 6months now. She's on her winter holiday though :lol: She's my best horse to ride and I love her to bits.










Honey and I, she was learning about using her back end and contact here, and so she's experimenting with her headset. 

I would post pics of April my old Chestnut SB, but I'm sure Soph will find this place soon enough 
x


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I hope for even more pictures of your standies 

In the meantime I'll put up a new one.. it's half painting, half photo tho


----------



## eralcx3 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here is one that I leased for a full year. He belongs to my trainer. He was 17 at the time, now 18 and used to do the sulky races. He still had in his mind to just go go go when i started riding him and would have to lunge himself half away across the ring to get the correct lead to canter but now he gives lessons to big and little kids and we show him in jumpers. Hes jumped up to 4' and LOVES it. and I love him and his HUGE roman nose. hehe. His name is Kirby btw. =) We don't know what his registered name is or anything as we cannot read the tattoo on his lip. =(


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Naw, what a cutie 

Is that how you brand standies specifically, tattoing their lip? Or is it something done to any horse?

We..err.. dunno the name ''freeze mark'' translated, our standardbreds/harness racers on the neck, giving them pretty (or not) white, huge numbers.. Crow's are pretty badly done tho, most can't be read. But we have his passport and all, so we know who he is x)
Only standardbreds (the swedish version of standies, tho many of them is 100% american standardbred in the blood lines.) and swedish draft racers/coldblooded trotters get that marking.


----------



## eralcx3 (Jan 5, 2009)

They either get the tattooo on their lip, or a freeze brand along the top of their neck I think, sometimes both. But they don't get it until their first race. I know you can sometimes read the tattoo if its on their lip with a black light, we just haven't been able to get one to look at it.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Ah..ok.. I dunno when ours get it, But Crow never raced and still have a freeze brand


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Man, y'all really like your Standardbreds, eh? They are beautiful! Maybe I should get me one! Haha.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Of course we do 
All of them might not be the prettiest horses ever (just most of them  ) but they make well up for it with their hearts and heads^^


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I think they are gorgeous
So they trot? Or pace? Gait too, eh?
Man..They some gear-happy ponies!
Lol


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Our horses are freeze branded here in New Zealand, although I believe our horses must be branded and registered before even trialling, ie, as weanlings. I could be completely wrong though. As I know a few horses that never even made into gear to race that are branded.
x


----------



## Dina (Jun 27, 2009)

Zab your boy is gorgeous! I love the photo of him jumping the log 

This is my boy Chunky,


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

Zab said:


> All of them might not be the prettiest horses ever.


_You know what? I strongly disagree.
I have never seen a Standardbred I do not find attractive. It might be because my first horse was a Standardbred, but whatever the reason I will ALWAYS love the confirmation of a Standardbred.  Haha.

Best breed ever. _


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

****** fair enough


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Personally ANY breed can produce horses that aren't to others tastes. Standardbreds come in many different shapes, sizes, colours and it would be incredibly unfair to generalise that they might not the prettiest horses around. I am actually insulted by the generalisation, as I've seen a lot of undesirable horses in other breeds, but would never insinuate the entire breed is "not the prettiest". 
x


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

If you're answering me, read it again:


> All of them might not be the prettiest horses ever.


Saying that not all of the standies are the prettiest horses ever. Just as not all of the warmbloods are the prettiest horses, or all of the shires arn't the prettiest horses.
Not saying that none of them are pretty, not even saying that most of them arn't pretty.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

and zab owns a pretty standardbred some I'm sure she isn't saying they are all ugly. My instructor has one and he is quite nice looking but plain. I still think he looks nicer than many of the show arabs though that many people would call 'pretty'.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I personally think that there are standardbreds that just doesn't look pretty, a conformation that doesn't seem to fit together and so on, or that the racing muscles promotes a strange look for a riding horse - before it has re-muscled and started to get a more riding horse shape (_imagine any warmblood with race muscles instead of riding muscles.._). And I do see more standies like that than other horse breeds, probably because they arn't bred on looks but on how fast they run.
But that's far from all of them! And I'd never say all of them look bad, quite the opposite. Since there isn't really any standard for how they should look, they have lots of different shapes and forms. 
And even the ones that doesn't look good - to my eye - are most often very good and willing horses. Which matters way more than their looks.

But I've never said all standardbreds are less pretty, just that not all are the prettiest horses ever. Because not all of them are, when it comes to looks.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I completely respect what you are saying Zab, and I understand where you are coming from. But what you say can be related to any breed... yes racing promotes different muscles to be built up in Standardbreds, my mare is very developed in her chest and shoulder, and had a weak end until we began to rebuild her muscles. But any breed can have a downside, and to simply say some aren't the prettiest is a generalisation that can be said about any breed, and that was what I was pointing out.
I'm not saying you implied, or anyone in this matter that all our Standardbreds aren't pretty... I've said to you Zab personally that your horse is a very nice example of the breed. But it should be able to go unsaid, as there are plain, and some ugly horses in every breed. 
Just my opinion.
x


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

To me, once again I sha'll say this. TO MEEE staddies are plain. Not saying ugly just plain... But I will give them this, I have yet to see one who doesn't try there best to please there owner. There very loyal.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

ohmyitschelle said:


> I completely respect what you are saying Zab, and I understand where you are coming from. But what you say can be related to any breed... yes racing promotes different muscles to be built up in Standardbreds, my mare is very developed in her chest and shoulder, and had a weak end until we began to rebuild her muscles. But any breed can have a downside, and to simply say some aren't the prettiest is a generalisation that can be said about any breed, and that was what I was pointing out.
> I'm not saying you implied, or anyone in this matter that all our Standardbreds aren't pretty... I've said to you Zab personally that your horse is a very nice example of the breed. But it should be able to go unsaid, as there are plain, and some ugly horses in every breed.
> Just my opinion.
> x


Of course it can be applied to any breed. But why are you insulted when you see that it's not a generalisation of standardbreds? It's not a generalisation at all, it's a simple statement that they are not all pretty, but is good anyway. And unfortunatly, thanks to the goals of breeding, there are more standardbreds with a bad conformation than there is of other breeds. On the other hand, since they're not bred on looks, they're not getting any health issues because of some body part that's supposed to look a certain way, either. Why do you even take it to your heart and feel insulted by it?
Do you honestly think I started this thread to see lots of pictures of ugly horses?


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Zab said:


> Of course it can be applied to any breed. But why are you insulted when you see that it's not a generalisation of standardbreds? It's not a generalisation at all, it's a simple statement that they are not all pretty, but is good anyway. And unfortunatly, thanks to the goals of breeding, there are more standardbreds with a bad conformation than there is of other breeds. On the other hand, since they're not bred on looks, they're not getting any health issues because of some body part that's supposed to look a certain way, either. Why do you even take it to your heart and feel insulted by it?
> Do you honestly think I started this thread to see lots of pictures of ugly horses?


 
Once again, I'm not insulted by you or anything you have said, but the generalisation any one makes on our breed.
x


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Fair enough...

Anyway.. I'd like more pictures in this thread..>_>


----------



## BerkleysTops (Feb 13, 2009)

Zab said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right forum, but since it's breed specific...


Oh my gosh, Zab! Beautiful pics!!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks! 

Here's some less beautiful pictures.. he was a brat today and all, but oh well.. :/ I never ride with such hard reins normally, the hackamore-rein is usually hanging useless and the other one is usualy soft.. just wasn't a great day. But I took pictures anyway since I finally had someone there to help.. I had hoped for his wonderful gait but I didn't quite get it..at all. 
Anyways, enough with excuses x)

Oh, and I shaved his mane off again too.. it was getting more and more ruffled and torn no matter what I did, I can't imagine it to grow out nice and long.. and I like him without t, or when it's an inch or two long and standing up 

















Close up on mane and his bridle.


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

*My old boy jed*

He was a fantastic horse!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

I love the standardbreds. I've been around them for most of my life. They're great horses!


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

here are some of mine. they are all currently racing aside from my 2 broodmares and their foals.

Stan O Polka (pacer-6yrs old)










Hopedale Jive (Trotter- 5yrs old)

















Slim N Fit (Pacer- Broodmare- 12yrs old)









Almagro (Pacer- 6yrs old, we no longer have him, but he was the love of my life)


















Call Foward (Trotter- Broodmare- 7yrs old) and first foal Poor Doc Hall









La'Don Belle (Pacer- Out of Slim N Fit- 2yrs old)








(with my mom)









Dynamo Jin (Pacer- Out of Slim N Fit- 1yr old)
(standing infront with my mom)


----------

